# Tracer 2 obere Lager ausbauen



## pom (1. August 2012)

Mein Tracer 2 knackt schon nach der dritten Ausfahrt.
Jetzt möchte ich die oberen Lager Ausbauen...
Wie bekomme ich die "Alukappen" der oberen Lager ab?
Die sind richtig fest und ich möchte nichts kaputt machen.


----------



## pom (1. August 2012)

Das Knacken kam von den Dämpferschrauben, die waren ohne Fett oder Kupferpaste montiert. 
Hat jemand das Handbuch des Rahmens als PDF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsin (3. August 2012)

Da gibt es leider kein Handbuch. Nichtmal bei Intense gibt es was, aber die wollen ihre Website bald updaten. Wenn Du die Drehmomente haben willst, dann schreib denen direkt oder Flo hier im Forum. Die beiden Dämpferschrauben bekommen 88lb, den Nm Wert dazu hab ich nicht im Kopf.

Gruss

Seb


----------

